# Anyone else watching Too Cute! Kittens?



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just wanted to see who else is watching the show on Animal Planet right now. If not, you should definitely try and catch a rerun! It's too adorable! I am sitting here gushing over all the cute babies. :love2


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. It is to late now for me to tune in, but it is on again at 1am EST for you night owl like me. I plan to watch it. At midnight they are also airing America's Cutest Cat


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

It's definitely worth staying up for! This episode features Bengals, Persians, and Abyssinian kittens.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

Layla0710 said:


> It's definitely worth staying up for! This episode features Bengals, Persians, and Abyssinian kittens.


Sound a little like their Cats 101. Will be up at that time.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Marshel said:


> Sound a little like their Cats 101. Will be up at that time.


It's SO much better than Cats 101. You don't have to listen to the corny commentary that is on that show. And the camera angles are so much more artistic and creative. Not that I don't like/ won't watch Cats 101, of course!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

They were so cute! Is "Too Cute" a regular show or a special?


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Definitely watched both "America's Cutest Cat" & "Too Cute." Nearly died inside. I wanted to cuddle all of the babies!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I watched it last night. OMG I want Tiny Dancer!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I just started it on the DVR


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Meezer_lover said:


> I watched it last night. OMG I want Tiny Dancer!!


I got about half way through it but then my ex wanted to watch something else. Since I don't want you to spoil for those who haven't watched it yet, PM me about Tiny Dancer. I was routing for her.


----------

